# sehr guter Wlan Stick gesucht



## jenzy (11. Februar 2010)

Hallo, bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Wlan Stick da mein alter kaputt gegangen ist, war von Sitecom. Da Ich oft über Wlan Zocke sollte es einer sein der keine Verbindungsabbrüche verursacht. Was könnt Ihr mir Empfehlen?


----------



## mattinator (11. Februar 2010)

Den hier hat mein Sohn an seinem Rechner: D-Link Wireless N DWA-140, 300Mbps (MIMO), USB 2.0 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland . Spielt oft CS-Source im Internet und wenn mal was nicht geht ist es eher der DSL-Router.


----------



## norse (11. Februar 2010)

Fritz kann ich nur sehr empfehlen! Ausgezeichnete Qualität, hat sehr guten Empfang! Sitze eine Etage höher und es sind ca 5 Wände und eine Etage zw router und dem Stick und die verbindung ist trotzdem noch ausreichend, internet läuft flüssig und ohne irgendwelche Störungen


----------



## jenzy (11. Februar 2010)

@norse

und welchen hast du genau? Windows 7 kompatibel?


----------



## Betschi (11. Februar 2010)

Also ich habe den Netgear WG111v3. Bin zufrieden mit ihm, hat halt nur 54MBit/s.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (11. Februar 2010)

Stimme "norse" zu!

Nach X-Versuchen mit allen möglichen Fabrikaten, kaufe & verkaufe ich seit Jahren nur noch AVM, haben leider einen etwas höheren Preis, aber dafür auch den besten Empfang und einen Super Support bzgl. Treibern etc.

Alle, sowohl der normale als auch der WLAN-N sind Win7-WHQL:
*FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick*

                       FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick verbindet Ihren PC sicher und komfortabel mit einem kabellosen Netzwerk. AVMs einzigartige Stick & Surf Technologie und die WPA2-Verschlüsselung sorgen für sicheren WLAN-Spaß. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   														FRITZ!WLAN 
USB Stick N 													 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   														FRITZ!WLAN
USB Stick N 2.4 													 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   														FRITZ!WLAN
USB Stick 													 




Die WLAN-N ist halt etwas zukunftssicherer!


----------



## jenzy (11. Februar 2010)

Super Danke euch, werde wohl einen von Fritz nehmen


----------



## Mister HighSetting (11. Februar 2010)

Jo nimm den, hab den auch. Ausgezeichnete Verbindung obwohl ich ein Stockwerk tiefer sitze .


----------



## norse (11. Februar 2010)

sry habs nich gesehn...habe einen uralten noch.. läufter unter win7 problemlos  und die neuen sind noch besser


----------



## Flenor Eldar (11. Februar 2010)

Hey ho,

hab mehere Fritz W-Lan Sticks und bin mit allen zufrieden... Könnte dir sogar einen abgeben, wenn du einen willst, falls interesse einfach PN an mich...


----------

